# Free flow fan ratings VS actual performance ratings



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

So I got an email from Oneida about this topic and thought I would pass it along just because so many dust collectors are rated in CFMs, but are they actual readings? This will explain how Oneida does their ratings with all the "restrictive" components attached:





Free Fan Vs. Actual CFM Ratings - What's the Difference?


Oneida Air Systems is the first dust collection manufacturer to promote "Actual CFM" ratings which reflect real-world airflow performance - not the vastly inflated "Free-Fan Ratings" of competitors - and we guarantee that our specs are based on actual tes




www.oneida-air.com





I would like to see the industry come up with a "standardized" test to measure performance at the suction or tool port end of a run. I am reminded of a TV commercial where they pulled up so many round balls, tennis balls maybe,? up a clear acrylic tube. The more balls that were sucked up or pulled up, the better the suction, in theory, at least.


----------

